# Veterans



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*It is the VETERAN, not the not the preacher,*
*who has given us freedom of religion.*

*It is the VETERAN, not the not the reporter,*
*who has given us freedom of press.*

*It is the VETERAN, not the not the poet,*
*who has given us freedom of speech.*

*It is the VETERAN, not the not the campus organizer,*
*who has given us freedom to assemble.*

*It is the VETERAN, not the not the lawyer,*
*who has given us the right to a fair trial. *

*It is the VETERAN, not the not the politician,*
*who has given us the right to vote. *

*It is the VETERAN, who salutes the Flag.*

*It is the VETERAN who serves under the flag !*

*Thank you to all the men and women of MLS, *
*who have served our country over the years.*

*JimC.*


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Jim* 
Amen and Roger That

Noel Thomas 

Korea & Viet Nam Veteran


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good one Jim! And thank you for your service, fellow Transportation Corps buddy! And all the rest of you on MLS who served!! 

Jerry Barnes 
Vietnam 1969-1970 
National Guard 1977-1996


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly. A very big thank you to all of the veterans out there for your service!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys and bless the rest of the vets. 

A Viet Nam Vet

Later RJD


----------



## wrgh (Jan 26, 2008)

To All Veterans I say, " Semper Fi " ( Always Faithful ) , Thanks, Bill


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I'm a little late with this, but 
Happy 233rd Birthday to the USMC 

Semper Fi 

Joe 

son of a Marine, Staff Sargent Aldo J Bartolini, 
Serv-1-5 of the 1st Division (served from1940 to 1946).


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

God bless these brave young men and women around the world today continuing the good fight as the old timers did before.

Thanks vets. Go Army!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. 
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
We will remember them. 


God bless all.
Rod Fearnley ex CPO Royal Navy 1962/1983

Aden, Indonesian Confrontation, Falklands


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

A special thanks to those who served in the world wars. Today was the 90th anniversary of the end of the first world war - ceremonies were held in Verdun, France. I was stunned today to learn that the Allies and Germans lost a total of 300,000 men killed during the 30 months of that battle alone. Nearly all the WWI veterans are gone now, and it won't be long before most of the men and women who served in WWII will have passed on as well. Their heroism inspired me to join the Air Force 15 years ago. I never piloted a B-17 over Germany, flew a P-51 into battle, or turned a wrench on a B-24 in the cold English rain, but I'm happy I did my small part to continue their tradition of service. Jon Linde, ex Capt., USAF


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks to all Vets! 

Del Tapparo 
Vietman Vet 
Navy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My son, an Iraq vet with 1st CAV in Baghdad and I had a Veterans Day breakfast with some old friends. One young man there is headed to Ft. Hood, TX to join 1st CAV. He's fresh out of AIT. Will probably be deployed soon to the "sandbox". Our thoughts and prayers go with all of these young people serving their country with pride.








Thanks to all our Veterans past and present.

Gary Armitstead US Army Mekong Delta Mobile Riverine Force, 9th INF DIV, Vietnam 1966-67

Thomas Armitstead US ARMY Baghdad, Najaf and Fallujah, Iraq 1st CAV DIV 2004-2005


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Jim.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Jim. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for the late THANK YOU Jim C. I've been under the weather the last few days. You, Jerry and I will have to trade Ft. Eustis stories some time.
Noel 
Army 66-83 RVN 67/68 
USPHS 83-89 
A Old and Worn Out Soldier Who Would Do It Again


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a nice Vet's day here in Lexington, NE. Free breakfast at the military museum at 10, at 11 they had a ceremony, then free lunch in town. Big assembly at the middle school in the afternoon, followed by a big parade downtown which had BIG crowds watching. Very inspiring, patriotism lives here in small towns in Nebraska, very heartwarming. So sad that most places have nothing, not even a newspaper story.


----------



## Jack Napper (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking for a complete "Ike" uniform as typically worn by enlisted soldiers during the Korean War. My father (retired US Army Master Sergeant) served as an infantryman and has asked me to assist him in finding a uniform to "be buried in.) Morbid as this sounds, such preparation is typical of a career NCO...hopefully he'll outlive me! In any case, I'm really having a tough time finding a uniform for him (even on the web, perhaps I just don't know where to look) and hopefully someone among you will be able to help. Thank you, 

Jackie H. Napper, Jr 
SSG USA (Ret.)


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

As a vet like many of you, I paid the debt of freedom, as did my Brother, Father, Uncles, And there fathers, yet to many times so many forget that we are just ordinary men and women, we server some by choice and some because their country called them, but all in hopes that someday there may be no more need for vets. Some gave all, but all gave. Like many of you, I lost many friends, but in really never lost any of them because they all still live in my heart. For those that served in action this is a fact, but let us not forget those that served in peace, for they still served and with pride would have carried the torch for all. With the world the way it is one must remember that for each man or woman that becomes chooses to wear the uniform of there country there is a special pride, a special bond. Once a lifetime ago a man should before me and said that I now wear the uniform of freedom, but if it is necessary that the we should all be ready to trade it for the blood of freedom. As for me, I am proud I served, and of all those that have served before me, those that serve and those that will yet serve. Let us never forget that freedom is not a given, but a prize, and one worth defending. Bless you all and thank you for your sacrfices.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 11/09/2008 2:09 PM
Good one Jim! And thank you for your service, fellow Transportation Corps buddy! And all the rest of you on MLS who served!! 

Jerry Barnes 
Vietnam 1969-1970 
National Guard 1977-1996


Army.

Thirty-three years, three hundred and fifty-six days.

No reserve time.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

From my crazy libertarian friend: 

... 

Somehow, he seems less crazy than he used to.


soldiers defend, what they think worth defending. 
does the fact, that politicians in all countries tend to abuse our will to serve our countries, belittle our voluntad? 

if i understood right, today is Veteran's day in the US. 
congrats on that, men.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

First, Thanks to my 90 year old Dad who served in WWII. Then to all who served before him, with and after.....it seems too small...but... 
THANKS!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, send my appreciation to all vets. I know what they've gone through. My father and all his brothers served in WWII. My step-father also served in WWII. My brother-in-law served in Viet Nam. My brother and I both retired from the Air Force, he with 20 years, I with 23. Of our six children, five have served, one son retired from the Air Force last year. His wife also served for five years. I've also got a nephew in the Navy. 

I am proud of every American I see in uniform. Given the opportunity, I thank him for his service and carrying on where my family has left off. 

Hooraah!!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Grandfather, William Smith - 117th Illinois Reg't., Civil War 
Father, Paul Smith - Rainbow Division in France and service on Mexican border, WWI 
Half-brother, Donald Smith - Europe WWII. 
Me (slacker) between wars 1950's USAF. 

My deepest respect and appreciation to those who serve today as well as in the past.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jack Napper on 01/11/2009 1:10 PM
I am looking for a complete "Ike" uniform as typically worn by enlisted soldiers during the Korean War. My father (retired US Army Master Sergeant) served as an infantryman and has asked me to assist him in finding a uniform to "be buried in.) Morbid as this sounds, such preparation is typical of a career NCO...hopefully he'll outlive me! In any case, I'm really having a tough time finding a uniform for him (even on the web, perhaps I just don't know where to look) and hopefully someone among you will be able to help. Thank you, 

Jackie H. Napper, Jr 
SSG USA (Ret.)


I would suggest you try some of the WWII re-enactment groups (Google search). They have sources of actual and reproduction items of uniform. Some reproduction items are even made by the same manufacturer(s) that made the originals.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

I know this is past but----

Vietnam Vet. Jan 1968- Sept.1969

OH yes Ft. Eustis AIT 68g20 April - Jun. 1967

Company build up Ft. Sill, OK July to Dec. 1967

Dont want to think about basic.

Roland Seavey


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

I too am a Vet and stil serving this great nation today. I am one of the younger if not the youngest Vets on here. Operation Iraqi Freedom March 19 2003 December 4th 2003 in support of the 4th Division. 54th Quartmaster Company Mortuary Affairs probably one of the hardest assignments I even been on. I am a 63 Bravo wheeled vehicle mechanic and I was along with my fellow commrades picking up the fallen who passed on and sent them home to family who awaited closure. It took a toll on my heart every day I did that job but I kept on doing it because I knew somewhere someone was waiting for that fallen Soldier to come home. I am now stationed in Korea about 10 minutes drive from the location of the Task Force Smith monument for the korean war veterans. I have been and stood on the DMZ and looked north, I have been in the deserts of Kuwait, Qatar, Saudi, Egypt and Iraq. I have spent lots of time in the middle east not a good place to have a garden railroad by far. For you former NON COMS 2009 is the year of the Non Commissioned Officer. The backbone of the Army.



BROOKS L. CLYMANS
SSG, USA 
MOTOR SERGEANT 
ORDNANCE CORPS
GO ORDNANCE!!!!!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Staff Sergeabt Claymans, 
Thank you for your service. Keep going and you will someday be like me. Old, Fat, And Retired (0-5) RVN like Jerry 67/68. Jerry and I were in I Corps but did not know one another then. See you are Ordance. Were you ever at APG MD? I was Chief of Pharmacy at Kirk Clinic from 98 to 03. Civilian type then. 
Noel


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Great stuff!!! AMEN!!!


----------

